# Northeast Mega-Meet-Saturday and Sunday August 13th & 14th 2011 in Oakham Ma



## goodstuff

*Northeast Mega-Meet-Saturday & Sunday August 13th & 14th 2011 in Oakham Ma*

*
Northeast Mega Meet .*​Saturday & Sunday, August 13th & 14th 2011 @ 1:00PM.
Route 122 Rest Area
Oakham, Ma.​
The location for both days is the rest area on Rte 122 in Oakham, Ma. 

It's up the street from the Long Pond Boat Launch.

There will be a Green Alien out by the road to help you find the spot. 

If you can't see the alien, ask fourthmeal for help.

Here are the coordinates if you have a gps:

42.377351,-72.029546




























This is an informal meet and greet, compare setups, notes etc. 

There is no set time limit, although the last one ended around 5 P.M, 
So I would guess it will be over around then.

Goodstuff will cook some kind of food, yet to be determined. 

He promises his hands will be clean, lol.

If I get enough cash to buy a new battery for my laptop in time for the meet, 
I will bring it and we can take frequency response measurements with True RTA.


Feel free to PM me with questions, ideas etc. 

I'm going to try a poll and see how it works vs having people reply in the thread 
and not be able to edit the list after 24 hours, so just respond to the poll if you are interested.


Thanks,

Goodstuff


----------



## goodstuff

Here's a few shots from the last meet, courtesy of Derick Veliz.


----------



## asp87

I guess I'll be the first to ask this.

Is this a definite 2 day event or is this a feeler to see which day works best for everyone?


----------



## goodstuff

asp87 said:


> I guess I'll be the first to ask this.
> 
> Is this a definite 2 day event or is this a feeler to see which day works best for everyone?


It's a two day event.


----------



## goodstuff

OK mass pm'ing is done. Hopefully I didn't miss anyone. Sorry about the duplicate message if you got one.


----------



## chuyler1

Put me down for a Maybe. I can't plan that far in advance right now.


----------



## goodstuff

chuyler1 said:


> Put me down for a Maybe. I can't plan that far in advance right now.


Ok I put you in the possible B!%(h category, just kidding Chris. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## asp87

For those that are coming from afar and want to stay both days, there is a lot of pretty good camping reasonably close to this rest area.

I want to say that I'm in as well but am having the same problem as chuyler1. I don't want to commit and then have something really pressing come up last minute. For now, I plan on attending both days. I'll probably grab a campsite somewhere nearby for the night.


----------



## chuyler1

BTW, that event in Milford sounds like fun. Would be a good summer goal to clean up the sound of my car and maybe install those 3" domes...provided they had a SQ judge to listen to cars.


----------



## goodstuff

asp87 said:


> For those that are coming from afar and want to stay both days, there is a lot of pretty good camping reasonably close to this rest area.
> 
> I want to say that I'm in as well but am having the same problem as chuyler1. I don't want to commit and then have something really pressing come up last minute. For now, I plan on attending both days. I'll probably grab a campsite somewhere nearby for the night.


Sounds Great. 
There is a hiking trail literally IN the back of Rest Area Parking Lot if anyone is low on cash and needs to crash somewhere free. Although I don't know if the the cops would be dicks and tow any vehicles that were parked in the lot over night. I guess I will look into that.


----------



## goodstuff

chuyler1 said:


> BTW, that event in Milford sounds like fun. Would be a good summer goal to clean up the sound of my car and maybe install those 3" domes...provided they had a SQ judge to listen to cars.


Are you talking about the one on the 27th? Yeah, I like having things like meets and comps to motivate my ass.


----------



## chefhow

I'm gonna have to ***** out. Thats the weekend I take my son home from his stay up with me.


----------



## goodstuff

chefhow said:


> I'm gonna have to ***** out. Thats the weekend I take my son home from his stay up with me.


Damn, I wanted to hear your car. Oh well. Take care chef.


----------



## req

it is possible guys, let me look at my schedule


----------



## goodstuff

I'm trying to find some info about camping in Oakham. I swear the sign on the trail said you needed a permit to camp. I've been digging on the mass dcr and town of Oakham websites but not coming up with much.


----------



## MaXaZoR

What is up with in the "middle of nowhere" Massachusetts meets?!


----------



## goodstuff

MaXaZoR said:


> What is up with in the "middle of nowhere" Massachusetts meets?!


Better than Jersey. It's all part of the fun.


----------



## Hispls

I'm going to be in the ***** category on this if we can't get a lot more ppl to come or combine with one of the other area shows.


----------



## goodstuff

bump


----------



## derickveliz

Bump 2... 

I just put a *new amp for my midbass* and it's sweet! before punching 100 watts, *Now 150 watts,* it's incredible how good it sounds, what a difference it makes with only 50 watts more.

Cheers.


----------



## goodstuff

derickveliz said:


> Bump 2...
> 
> I just put a *new amp for my midbass* and it's sweet! before punching 100 watts, *Now 150 watts,* it's incredible how good it sounds, what a difference it makes with only 50 watts more.
> 
> Cheers.



Derick, 
You realllllly got me thinking with your up front bass driver. I am very much considering building a sub enclosure where the glove box is using your idea of taking airspace from the passenger floor. I will keep you posted.


----------



## derickveliz

goodstuff said:


> Derick,
> You realllllly got me thinking with your up front bass driver. I am very much considering building a sub enclosure where the glove box is using your idea of taking airspace from the passenger floor. I will keep you posted.


Next meeting we can *move my sub to the trunk* back and forth and feel for your self the difference! 

Yes it's *gets louder and BOOM BOOM*, but if *SQ is what you are looking for*, to me that's the *way to go!*

Even with TA I really don't get the same results, and my midbass speakers punch really good, but when you feel the bass coming from the Mids up high in the a-pillars, feel the bass in your body and not on the seat, *feels good!*. 


Take the guess out, some of the *best SQ cars have woofer up front!* and they called if I remember... "Bass feels so Natural"


(o:


----------



## Hispls

My bass feels like it comes from all around you like a mother's warm embrace 

JK

I do like front woofer, but it's very hard to pull off and look clean. The best ones I've seen here cut through and build a well beneeth the floor of the passanger side. Won't work on most cars. As far as other options, there are some really beefy 6.5" drivers that may be suitible for glove box, or up under the dash applications. A bandpass box under a seat ported up to the front with some HVAC vent of some sort may work as well, but would be a nightmare to pull off I suspect.


----------



## derickveliz

Hispls said:


> As far as other options, there are some really beefy 6.5" drivers that may be suitible


This is my little project:










I6SW HAT in a 16 inch ported, box 0.35 cu.ft.


(o:


----------



## goodstuff

Hispls said:


> I do like front woofer, but it's very hard to pull off and look clean.


My idea is to leave the glove box door as a cover when parked. We will see how it goes. I need to finish the tweets first, and I've got xs69's on the way to replace the xs65's in the doors. Sold the Seas Mids I was planning on using.


----------



## derickveliz

derickveliz said:


> This is my little project:
> I6SW HAT
> (o:


Check this out!

LINK to Video I6SW!


(o:


----------



## asp87

That speaker looks really awesome Derick

I'm not changing my gear, but I did change my tuning quite a bit. It sounds totally different and I'm sure I could benefit from repositioning the speakers, but that's not in the cards right now. I'm going to get my false floor done before this meet and that's it. For once, I'm the guy with the least to complete.


----------



## derickveliz

Thanks, but it's going to have to wait, I need a new amp. the Premier amp has problems on the RCA inputs, some times one channel stops working and I have to tap it to get signal again, )o:

I'm working on the a-pillars for the Mids and re-doing the Tweeters on the sail panels.

D.


----------



## goodstuff

asp87 said:


> For once, I'm the guy with the least to complete.


You said it. 
Finishing the frame of my sub box tonight/ 
Still working on mounting the tweeters. 
Trying to use some kind of inflatable air bag sytem to hold them in place.
Waiting on xs69's in the mail, and that's a whole new project once I get the tweets and sub in. 
I'd like to do a false floor if time permits as well. 
I think that's it, lol.


----------



## drocpsu

It's been a while since I've been around, but I just got the PM about this. I sold my old car, so now I have a new one with a completely stock sound system. I might be interested in coming to this for a day though. I'll have to wait and see what's going on those days.


----------



## derickveliz

drocpsu said:


> It's been a while since I've been around, but I just got the PM about this. I sold my old car, so now I have a new one with a completely stock sound system. I might be interested in coming to this for a day though. I'll have to wait and see what's going on those days.


Come down, it's a nice friendly group!

I was in your position a few years ago when I got my new 2008 Yaris!

this is a great hobby, but addictive in a healthy way to be less rich! LOL











.


----------



## req

Unfortunately I can't make it due to family schedules. Sorry guys. You all have fun.and bring sunblock, folding chairs, and coolers with water. Maybe next time. =]


----------



## ean611

I can probably make this.

I have a CarPC if we need an RTA setup. (I also have my laptop with outboard phantom A/D and mic)


----------



## goodstuff

req said:


> Unfortunately I can't make it due to family schedules. Sorry guys. You all have fun.and bring sunblock, folding chairs, and coolers with water. Maybe next time. =]


OK I'll get the magic bus to come next time, just for you. :laugh:


----------



## goodstuff

ean611 said:


> I can probably make this.
> 
> I have a CarPC if we need an RTA setup. (I also have my laptop with outboard phantom A/D and mic)


Cool. What kind of setup do you have?


----------



## ean611

goodstuff said:


> Cool. What kind of setup do you have?


Lenovo T61. I typically use RoomEqWizard, as it's free and has a ton of functionality.

For hardware, I have a DBX reference mic (omni-directional) as well as an alesis IO2 for the outboard A/D (with Phantom power)

The setup is basic, but functional.


----------



## goodstuff

ean611 said:


> Lenovo T61. I typically use RoomEqWizard, as it's free and has a ton of functionality.
> 
> For hardware, I have a DBX reference mic (omni-directional) as well as an alesis IO2 for the outboard A/D (with Phantom power)
> 
> The setup is basic, but functional.


Cool. I meant audio in your car though. I played with REW a bit before I got my hardware figured out and I didn't think it worked for me at the time. I use True RTA and a Behringer ecm mic with a cal file from bikinpunk, m audio mobile pre, Toshiba laptop. I have not used it much at all, i'm changing all my drivers ( been going on 1 year now, lol) and i'm not sure what the hell I'm doing with eq'ing, have a lot to learn there. 

Finished the tweeter mounts last night. Changed my idea to a suction cup type mount on the windshield. Beta testing them today with the heat, lol and hopefully moving on to layup fiberglass on my corner box tonight.

I'll post a pic of the tweets in a bit. I'm really excited about them since it took me a year to get to this point.


----------



## goodstuff

bump


----------



## req

Sweet tweeter mount man. I dig that a ton! Maybe some rear view mirror glue???


----------



## goodstuff

req said:


> Sweet tweeter mount man. I dig that a ton! Maybe some rear view mirror glue???


Thanks.
What would I need glue for? The suction cups held up fine in the heat. It almost seems as if they get better as it gets hotter, at least from looking at the suction pattern on the outside of the windshield. I bet they will be really tough to restick on if I take them off in extreme cold though. They do need some tweaking. I need to figure out how to add a second arm off the pod so it's really solid. Right now they move a little bit from side to side when I hit bumps and stuff. Another arm would lock it down, but I haven't quite figured out how to attach it on the suction cup side.


----------



## derickveliz

Bumping again!!!


----------



## asp87

I might need to change my vote in lieu of another camping/hiking trip to the White Mountains. I love all my hobbies, but being in the mountains does a lot more for me than soundsystems (no offense to the folks here). If that trip doesn't happen I'll still come to this.

Mike, your stuff looks like it's coming right along. Any news on what you're going to do for the door cards?

I still haven't done a darn thing with my false floor haha. Oh well... At least it sounds better now due to the all the tweaking and tips I got at the last one of these.


----------



## goodstuff

asp87 said:


> I might need to change my vote in lieu of another camping/hiking trip to the White Mountains. I love all my hobbies, but being in the mountains does a lot more for me than soundsystems (no offense to the folks here). If that trip doesn't happen I'll still come to this.
> 
> Mike, your stuff looks like it's coming right along. Any news on what you're going to do for the door cards?
> 
> I still haven't done a darn thing with my false floor haha. Oh well... At least it sounds better now due to the all the tweaking and tips I got at the last one of these.


Door card:
Waiting on brand new ID xs69's to replace the ID xs65's. What a fiasco that has been. Waited a long time because ID screwed up and shipped to the dealer I bought from instead of direct to me. Finally get the mids and one of them is damaged. The phase plug came unscrewed and mashed up the voice coil former and scratched the cone. SO I had to pay for the shipping to send back the mid that was damaged by ID's poor packaging skills. Not sure how that works but seems like an awesome policy doesn't it? Send me broken **** and I get to pay to send it back. 
Started laying up the glass on my box the other night, did not go very well. 
I got going late, it got dark, the resin kept setting in 5 minutes and I was wasting half a cup per batch. Then the mat keep bunching up and just generally being a *****, sweating my ass off, eaten alive by mosquitoes and my respirator basically plugged up with sweat and stopped working, the head band clasp got ****ed up so I had tied it in a not, forgot about the knot when I went to take it off then got freaked out when it wouldn't disconnect. Luckily my neighbor helped me because I was starting to panic. Just been ****ing winning lately. I'll get there though.


----------



## asp87

That sounds like a nightmare. I hate those days when nothing I touch goes right.


----------



## derickveliz

goodstuff, is it ok to bring/post some car-audio stuff for sale? I have a few woofers/amps etc that would like to sell.

D.


----------



## goodstuff

derickveliz said:


> goodstuff, is it ok to bring/post some car-audio stuff for sale? I have a few woofers/amps etc that would like to sell.
> 
> D.


I have no problem with that. However someone may have an issue since you are placing a classified ad outside the classifieds section. Maybe list in the classifieds and link from here to there? Ask a mod or Ant?


----------



## derickveliz

goodstuff said:


> I have no problem with that. However someone may have an issue since you are placing a classified ad outside the classifieds section. Maybe list in the classifieds and link from here to there? Ask a mod or Ant?


Yeah!
that's very clever!

I'll do so.

Some progress here..




















D.


----------



## goodstuff

Derick,
Will the ID amp be installed for the Meet? I've never seen one in person.


----------



## derickveliz

goodstuff said:


> Derick,
> Will the ID amp be installed for the Meet? I've never seen one in person.


If not I'll bring it with me. But I hope you can see and hear the ID Q700.2

(o:

.


----------



## goodstuff

derickveliz said:


> If not I'll bring it with me. But I hope you can see and hear the ID Q700.2
> 
> (o:
> 
> .


Oh yeah hearing it is good too I forgot, .


----------



## goodstuff

bump, it's hot nothing will get done today.


----------



## goodstuff

Sooooooooo.....

I searched the member list at the bottom of the page for people in Massachusetts that had been active on Diyma within the last 30 days in an effort to create another list of people to invite to the meet. 

Half way through the list I realized that it left the 30 days criteria out of the search, so I went back and checked every single username to see when they were last active. It also would not specifically search for MA. So any location that had the letters MA in it, about 900 of them, came up.

I went through every single one.

I wrote them all down. 

It's about 70 people. 

IF half of those people came I think it would be overcrowded. 
We could MAYBE do 35 cars, but you know the cops would show and give us **** unless we told everyone to lie and say we were having a boyscouts meet or something. 

So should I start pm'ing off the top of the list and just do 15-20 people every couple of days?


----------



## derickveliz

Invite everybody, and have every one confirm here, we will be OK.

It's summer and I could find out about Police.

D.


----------



## goodstuff

derickveliz said:


> Invite everybody, and have every one confirm here, we will be OK.
> 
> It's summer and I could find out about Police.
> 
> D.


I would rather not let the cops know, keep the element of surprise, lol. 
I'm just not sure about the limit of people. I need to go and count car spaces/
Maybe I can do it from your awesome pictures of the lot.


----------



## goodstuff

bump


----------



## derickveliz

another bump + update


----------



## goodstuff

Can someone send me a copy of the pm that I sent inviting everyone to the meet? I deleted it to make room in my inbox, but now I need to send it out again and I don't want to rewrite or have conflicting info.


----------



## drocpsu

im not going to be able to make it to the meet. I'll be out of town. Hope you guys have a good turnout!


----------



## goodstuff

drocpsu said:


> im not going to be able to make it to the meet. I'll be out of town. Hope you guys have a good turnout!


Ok thanks for the heads up.



goodstuff said:


> Can someone send me a copy of the pm that I sent inviting everyone to the meet? I deleted it to make room in my inbox, but now I need to send it out again and I don't want to rewrite or have conflicting info.


Bump. I need this.


----------



## goodstuff

bump


----------



## derickveliz

one more bump!


----------



## goodstuff

Just pm'ed about 70 people. Whew.


----------



## ean611

goodstuff said:


> Cool. I meant audio in your car though. I played with REW a bit before I got my hardware figured out and I didn't think it worked for me at the time. I use True RTA and a Behringer ecm mic with a cal file from bikinpunk, m audio mobile pre, Toshiba laptop. I have not used it much at all, i'm changing all my drivers ( been going on 1 year now, lol) and i'm not sure what the hell I'm doing with eq'ing, have a lot to learn there.
> 
> Finished the tweeter mounts last night. Changed my idea to a suction cup type mount on the windshield. Beta testing them today with the heat, lol and hopefully moving on to layup fiberglass on my corner box tonight.
> 
> I'll post a pic of the tweets in a bit. I'm really excited about them since it took me a year to get to this point.


Audio in the car.

Front stage: Hybrid Audio Legatia L6, L2x, L1v2.
Rear doors: Boston Acoustics Pro60
Subwoofers: Image Dynamics ID8 (two of them)
Amp: Rockford Fosgate Power 1000 5 channel.
EQ: Rockford Fosgate 3Sixty.2
HU: Eclipse CD8053
PC: MSI motherboard, AMD Zacate based system (FLAC over SPDIF player)
Monitor: OEM Subaru Nav screen (came with the car) (Yes, the touch screen works, so do the steering wheel controls)

Entire setup is hidden, with the exclusion of the head unit, which has to be visible.

EDIT: As for the meet, I should be able to make it.


----------



## goodstuff

ean611 said:


> Audio in the car.
> 
> Front stage: Hybrid Audio Legatia L6, L2x, L1v2.
> Rear doors: Boston Acoustics Pro60
> Subwoofers: Image Dynamics ID8 (two of them)
> Amp: Rockford Fosgate Power 1000 5 channel.
> EQ: Rockford Fosgate 3Sixty.2
> HU: Eclipse CD8053
> PC: MSI motherboard, AMD Zacate based system (FLAC over SPDIF player)
> Monitor: OEM Subaru Nav screen (came with the car) (Yes, the touch screen works, so do the steering wheel controls)
> 
> Entire setup is hidden, with the exclusion of the head unit, which has to be visible.
> 
> EDIT: As for the meet, I should be able to make it.


Wow. I hope you come, lol. I used to rock a 360.2 before I had drz-9255.
Fun times.


----------



## goodstuff

bump


----------



## derickveliz

Another Bump...

I installed the a-pillars, the center image it's amazing!


----------



## goodstuff

Bump for someone who wants to go...lol. I guess I should say I won't be mad if you say your coming and then can't make it for some reason. I don't want anyone to think they are "locked into" coming to this if they vote yes. Damn weak sauce response though , so far 10 no's and 60 undeclared.


----------



## derickveliz

Another Bump with a picture for the meet...


----------



## goodstuff

bump.


----------



## goodstuff

bump


----------



## asp87

Camping trip fell through, I'm back in for just Sunday.


----------



## goodstuff

asp87 said:


> Camping trip fell through, I'm back in for just Sunday.


bump for my 2 month nightmare fiberglass project that would not dry...finally got it to dry...mostly....fuukkkkkk I want to be done with it.....


----------



## dany2k3m

Is the meet still on, i can do either date.


----------



## derickveliz

dany2k3m said:


> Is the meet still on, i can do either date.


I will be there on Saturday!


----------



## asp87

Ok, I will go whichever day more people are going. What time Saturday? I have to be in Burlington around 4, so sometime after lunch, like 1pm would be good for me.

I want to see Derick's new stuff. The pics make it look awesome and I'll bring plenty of test track CD's. I'd love to get opinions on my new tuning/tweeter orientation too.


----------



## derickveliz

asp87 said:


> Ok, I will go whichever day more people are going. What time Saturday? I have to be in Burlington around 4, so sometime after lunch, like 1pm would be good for me.
> 
> I want to see Derick's new stuff. The pics make it look awesome and I'll bring plenty of test track CD's. I'd love to get opinions on my new tuning/tweeter orientation too.



I'll be there at 1pm

(o:


----------



## goodstuff

dany2k3m said:


> Is the meet still on, i can do either date.


Yes. One O'clock Saturday and Sunday. Seems like Saturday will be the busy day. I'll be there early setting up.


----------



## goodstuff

asp87 said:


> Ok, I will go whichever day more people are going. What time Saturday? I have to be in Burlington around 4, so sometime after lunch, like 1pm would be good for me.
> 
> I want to see Derick's new stuff. The pics make it look awesome and I'll bring plenty of test track CD's. I'd love to get opinions on my new tuning/tweeter orientation too.


You might have mentioned it, but what did you change with the tweeters?


----------



## asp87

They're now 100% on axis with the opposite seat. Brightened it up and brought the stage up I think (but still not harsh like you said yours were).

Also have a bunch of TA changes including TA with the rear fill. I think I'm happy with it for now, but I'll see what you guys say. Last time I realized quickly what the changes that I had to make were. I'm hoping that if there are any they present themselves quickly.


----------



## derickveliz

*FedEx* screw me up! I won't have the *I6SW *woofer for Saturday to show off )o: 

If I can get a couple of 40 amp fuses tomorrow at a local store I'll have the IDQ700.1 running for Saturday!

But even without the new amp, I'm very pleased with the system as it is now! (o:


----------



## dany2k3m

Got to check out Derick's new setup, those tweeters look so sexy


----------



## derickveliz

dany2k3m said:


> Got to check out Derick's new setup, those tweeters look so sexy


Ohhh yeah, I forgot about the *tweeters! *They are up and running a pretty *decent stage*, not to mention that after performing an *Auto TA and EQ,* the system came *alive!* but you know *TA it's not for every body!* my 4 year old son, loves it and points at the 7 drums, across the dashboard, my lovely wife *didn't notice! sounds good she said!* LoL










.


----------



## dany2k3m

derickveliz said:


> Ohhh yeah, I forgot about the *tweeters! *They are up and running a pretty *decent stage*, not to mention that after performing an *Auto TA and EQ,* the system came *alive!* but you know *TA it's not for every body!* my 4 year old son, loves it and points at the 7 drums, across the dashboard, my lovely wife *didn't notice! sounds good she said!* LoL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


So cruel man, those pics are just plain teasers


----------



## goodstuff

Well it looks like rain on Sunday....Thinking about calling Sunday off if everyone can make it Saturday...

The fiberglass box...wow so much more work than the two page article in car audio and electronics led me to believe. / I guess it could possibly be done structurally but I don't think it will be totally finished for Saturday. I feel I can't comment on the xs69 situation right now but I will let you all know it's been escalated into a "situation"... which may or may not end with a stand off...lol.....totally ****ed up/


----------



## derickveliz

2 a.m. and I just finished *installing the IDQ700.2 *

It's working, turn on and I get music from my 6.5 inch Hifonic Zeus components. *(if these sound good, I can't wait to put the HAT L6s)*

I can't tell how loud they play now, *everybody sleeping, just got it to volume 1, to make sure it's working.*

We'll see tomorrow.




























(o:


----------



## asp87

Dedication right there. I had a few 2-3am week nights when I was getting all my stuff in for the first time too.

So today is a gorgeous day. I wanted to take my motorcycle to work, like I have been almost every other day lately. Bike didn't start, blew a fuse. There's a connector right behind the head tube that has a tendancy to corrode on SV's. I bet it just corroded and finally tried to draw too high of a current.

Said eff it and took the car. Drivin' to work, dooo de dooooo, oh cool my 8" woofer in the driver door is cutting in and out. Can't catch a break. I'm hoping it's on the amp-end and not inside the door, but I have a feeling I'm not that lucky. I don't know if I'll have time to drop the door panel before Saturday, we'll see.


----------



## goodstuff

asp87 said:


> Dedication right there. I had a few 2-3am week nights when I was getting all my stuff in for the first time too.
> 
> So today is a gorgeous day. I wanted to take my motorcycle to work, like I have been almost every other day lately. Bike didn't start, blew a fuse. There's a connector right behind the head tube that has a tendancy to corrode on SV's. I bet it just corroded and finally tried to draw too high of a current.
> 
> Said eff it and took the car. Drivin' to work, dooo de dooooo, oh cool my 8" woofer in the driver door is cutting in and out. Can't catch a break. I'm hoping it's on the amp-end and not inside the door, but I have a feeling I'm not that lucky. I don't know if I'll have time to drop the door panel before Saturday, we'll see.


You can access the speaker wires at the trunk correct? 
Then you could test resistance from there pretty quickly?
I'm sure you knew how to do that, just sayin.

Looks like nice weather tomorrow.


----------



## asp87

*facepalm* yep. Thanks for the reminder. Silly wires. I'm used to nuts and bolts.


----------



## goodstuff

asp87 said:


> *facepalm* yep. Thanks for the reminder. Silly wires. I'm used to nuts and bolts.


Don't feel bad here's a story...

Went to a meet a few years ago, had an iasca champ tuning my setup. He keep having me **** with the t/a and kept saying how my stage was way to the left and he couldn't get it to move no matter what he did. So eventually he gave up. I jumped back into the driver seat and immediately noticed something was off, right mid was not playing but was working fine 5 minutes prior. I had rolled the window down to vent the heat for a minute and the glass knocked the wiring off the speaker terminal . I RUN back to the trunk pull the speaker off the amp, and check the resistance , nothing. Pulled the mid from the door, there was the disconnected wire. FUuUuuUUuuuuuucCcCCCCK.


----------



## goodstuff

Really thinking about calling Sunday off if I don't get any "hey don't do that's." Will discuss at the meet tomorrow.


----------



## ean611

Just finished more sound deadening. 
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/mlVGpffuIiQqi5uSzt1vqfYW0reqqMWEReQLhd6cTN8?feat=directlink

Should be in for Saturday.


----------



## goodstuff

Boiling Macaroni at 12:08 am for this meet...
Somebody better show, lol.


----------



## derickveliz

mmmmm I like Macaroni!


----------



## goodstuff

derickveliz said:


> mmmmm I like Macaroni!


It's going to be pasta salad in the morning with fresh vegetables from my garden and gonna try garlic bread with a camping stove.


----------



## goodstuff

Today's meet is canceled.


----------



## chuyler1

Doh, I totally forgot about this until someone sent me a PM asking about one of my old FS threads. I thought I had the thread set to send me emails whenever someone posted, but I guess if I don't sign in, it doesn't send me another email. 

Anyway, I hope you guys had a good time. I was with you in spirit. I spent Friday evening, all of Saturday, and most of Sunday building a set of full-range home speakers. Still not done with all the finishing touches though. If you guys follow DIYaudio, they are the Pensil 10.2 design for the *Mark Audio Alpair 10 gen 2*. The assembly of the cabinets were complete on Saturday with help from Oleg (astral on the forum). We did a test run in my living room (16'x25') but without any polyfill inside. They definitely play down to 45hz convincing enough to make you think there was a subwoofer in the room. Not bad for a 6" driver...but the bass response was peaky and it really needs the pollyfill. It handled Oleg's electronic music without sweating...but when the bass line dipped below 45 hz you could tell some notes were missing. Not a problem for me since you couldn't notice it on rock music.

Yesterday I spent the day shopping for polyfil (had to go to 3 stores), testing out various stains on scrap birch ply, and assembling bases for the speakers out of birch and 1" pine trim. I'm going to attempt to stain the pine a darker color to give them a 2-tone look...but its a tricky process since you can't let the stain bleed.


----------



## goodstuff

chuyler1 said:


> Doh, I totally forgot about this until someone sent me a PM asking about one of my old FS threads. I thought I had the thread set to send me emails whenever someone posted, but I guess if I don't sign in, it doesn't send me another email.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you guys had a good time. I was with you in spirit. I spent Friday evening, all of Saturday, and most of Sunday building a set of full-range home speakers. Still not done with all the finishing touches though. If you guys follow DIYaudio, they are the Pensil 10.2 design for the *Mark Audio Alpair 10 gen 2*. The assembly of the cabinets were complete on Saturday with help from Oleg (astral on the forum). We did a test run in my living room (16'x25') but without any polyfill inside. They definitely play down to 45hz convincing enough to make you think there was a subwoofer in the room. Not bad for a 6" driver...but the bass response was peaky and it really needs the pollyfill. It handled Oleg's electronic music without sweating...but when the bass line dipped below 45 hz you could tell some notes were missing. Not a problem for me since you couldn't notice it on rock music.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day shopping for polyfil (had to go to 3 stores), testing out various stains on scrap birch ply, and assembling bases for the speakers out of birch and 1" pine trim. I'm going to attempt to stain the pine a darker color to give them a 2-tone look...but its a tricky process since you can't let the stain bleed.


Well at least you had a productive day. I want to try this again in early October if you are around then.


----------



## asp87

How did it go? I feel bad that I bitched out last minute.

It turns out that one of the outputs on my active XO is bad  Thankfully it has the same filters for front and rear, so I have my front speaker channels going through the 'rear' I/O of the XO. Not as aethetically pleasing, but it sounds nice having all the drivers playing again.


----------



## goodstuff

asp87 said:


> How did it go? I feel bad that I bitched out last minute.
> 
> It turns out that one of the outputs on my active XO is bad  Thankfully it has the same filters for front and rear, so I have my front speaker channels going through the 'rear' I/O of the XO. Not as aethetically pleasing, but it sounds nice having all the drivers playing again.



That sucks about your crossover. I was looking forward to hearing your changes and helping you tune.
I think we had four guys. Derick, Ean611, Dany2k3 and myself. 
I was late because I had to go shopping at the last minute.
Derick and Ian arrived first. Dany came towards the end. 
We ( well, Ean611 mostly) rewired Dany's rca's and speaker wire so the balance and fader were correct. I also noticed Dany's power cable being run through bare metal with no grommets, trying to set something up to fix that.
Ean ran room eq wizard on dany's stereo and tuned it a bit and offered some advice on my setup. Derick ate my macaroni salad while I told a story about Image Dynamics. A cop showed up and thought I was a crackhead for having a blanket over my windshield to keep cool. He ended up being cool which was a surprise. He asked what I had for a h/u. Told him it was a drz. He said "wow they don't make those anymore." We all Wtf'd at that point. He said he used to work at Sun and Sound in Worcestor when he was "young and dumb". Thanks for not being a dick officer Blood. Over all not a bad meet, last time was a better turn out though. I think maybe the heat keep some people away?
I know some others think it's the middle of nowhere...don't know what to say...anywhere you go in central mass is pretty much considered the middle of nowhere, lol.


----------



## goodstuff

chuyler1 said:


> Doh, I totally forgot about this until someone sent me a PM asking about one of my old FS threads. I thought I had the thread set to send me emails whenever someone posted, but I guess if I don't sign in, it doesn't send me another email.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you guys had a good time. I was with you in spirit. I spent Friday evening, all of Saturday, and most of Sunday building a set of full-range home speakers. Still not done with all the finishing touches though. If you guys follow DIYaudio, they are the Pensil 10.2 design for the *Mark Audio Alpair 10 gen 2*. The assembly of the cabinets were complete on Saturday with help from Oleg (astral on the forum). We did a test run in my living room (16'x25') but without any polyfill inside. They definitely play down to 45hz convincing enough to make you think there was a subwoofer in the room. Not bad for a 6" driver...but the bass response was peaky and it really needs the pollyfill. It handled Oleg's electronic music without sweating...but when the bass line dipped below 45 hz you could tell some notes were missing. Not a problem for me since you couldn't notice it on rock music.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day shopping for polyfil (had to go to 3 stores), testing out various stains on scrap birch ply, and assembling bases for the speakers out of birch and 1" pine trim. I'm going to attempt to stain the pine a darker color to give them a 2-tone look...but its a tricky process since you can't let the stain bleed.


Did you fix the problem you had before you bailed on the last meet?  
It's ok, **** happens.


----------



## dany2k3m

Hey Mike,

Next time should set the meet a little closer, like malls parking lot or something. I feel like i am in umass amherst all over again.

Yes my car was a messed but hopefully it will be done rewiring by tomorrow so i can enjoy my new subs


----------



## asp87

goodstuff said:


> That sucks about your crossover. I was looking forward to hearing your changes and helping you tune.
> I think we had four guys. Derick, Ean611, Dany2k3 and myself.
> I was late because I had to go shopping at the last minute.
> Derick and Ian arrived first. Dany came towards the end.
> We ( well, Ean611 mostly) rewired Dany's rca's and speaker wire so the balance and fader were correct. I also noticed Dany's power cable being run through bare metal with no grommets, trying to set something up to fix that.
> Ean ran room eq wizard on dany's stereo and tuned it a bit and offered some advice on my setup. Derick ate my macaroni salad while I told a story about Image Dynamics. A cop showed up and thought I was a crackhead for having a blanket over my windshield to keep cool. He ended up being cool which was a surprise. He asked what I had for a h/u. Told him it was a drz. He said "wow they don't make those anymore." We all Wtf'd at that point. He said he used to work at Sun and Sound in Worcestor when he was "young and dumb". Thanks for not being a dick officer Blood. Over all not a bad meet, last time was a better turn out though. I think maybe the heat keep some people away?
> I know some others think it's the middle of nowhere...don't know what to say...anywhere you go in central mass is pretty much considered the middle of nowhere, lol.


Thanks. The first weekend of October is the only one that I currently have plans for...

Sounds like it was a good time. Sorry I missed it.  I just hate being the guy whose stuff needs fixing when I get there (no offense Dany ). If I lose another channel of the XO I'm probably just going to order another one from Amazon. I can almost guarantee it's due to the electrical hardware being bolted to the sub's box/false floor stuff. All those high amplitude low frequency vibes going right into the circuit boards...

Crazy that the cop knew about DRZ and stuff. Was he a trooper or a townie? Just curious.

I would hate to meet at a mall parking lot. If I'm going somewhere I want it to be a nice scenic drive. The only other place that comes to mind is the old stone church at Wachusett Reservoir.


----------



## goodstuff

asp87 said:


> Thanks. The first weekend of October is the only one that I currently have plans for...
> 
> Sounds like it was a good time. Sorry I missed it. I just hate being the guy whose stuff needs fixing when I get there (no offense Dany ). If I lose another channel of the XO I'm probably just going to order another one from Amazon. I can almost guarantee it's due to the electrical hardware being bolted to the sub's box/false floor stuff. All those high amplitude low frequency vibes going right into the circuit boards...
> 
> Crazy that the cop knew about DRZ and stuff. Was he a trooper or a townie? Just curious.
> 
> I would hate to meet at a mall parking lot. If I'm going somewhere I want it to be a nice scenic drive. The only other place that comes to mind is the old stone church at Wachusett Reservoir.


He was 100% townie.
Agreed about no Malls. 
I'm not dealing with Paul Blart. 
Googling Wachusett Reservoir to see if it is the same place I think it is...ok it's not but that would be fine as long as there is enough parking and it's ok for us to hang there.


----------



## asp87

42.375159,-71.78278 - Google Maps


----------



## goodstuff

Google earth keeps crashing on me but I was able to get a look at the parking.
Seems like it would be enough space. 
Not to far away from my location.
I want to start on this now if we are going for mid october? 
I will get the ball rolling with a new thread.


----------



## chuyler1

Some photos of what I was doing this weekend...










More photos here: https://picasaweb.google.com/chrishuyler/AlpairPensil102Speakers#


----------



## goodstuff

chuyler1 said:


> Some photos of what I was doing this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos here: https://picasaweb.google.com/chrishuyler/AlpairPensil102Speakers#


Nice work Chris. 
The info says the pics were taken 3 years ago though...just kidding.

Would you be up for an Mid October meet? 
I'm going to make a new thread soon.
Instead of an "are you coming poll" I think I might try a "what date works best for you" poll.


----------



## chuyler1

Yeah, I really wanted to join you guys this time...I would have made time too but I totally forgot. I don't get on this board as much as I used to.

Dunno what is up with the dates. Picasa is all effed up right now. I had a domain account and Google recently combined my youtube, picasa, and other accounts all together and the merge didn't work out so well. Since then, weird stuff has been happening and the site times out on me.


----------



## goodstuff

chuyler1 said:


> Yeah, I really wanted to join you guys this time...I would have made time too but I totally forgot. I don't get on this board as much as I used to.
> 
> Dunno what is up with the dates. Picasa is all effed up right now. I had a domain account and Google recently combined my youtube, picasa, and other accounts all together and the merge didn't work out so well. Since then, weird stuff has been happening and the site times out on me.


I didn't see any dates...just implying you gave us an old photo...but I was really just kidding.


----------



## derickveliz

Guys check this out!

LINK

(O:


----------



## goodstuff

derickveliz said:


> Guys check this out!
> 
> LINK
> 
> (O:


Glad to see you post this Derick,
I thought you seemed disappointed when you were leaving, but I guess it was just me. Now get back to work on your HAT sub. 

New October meet thread coming soon.


----------



## derickveliz

goodstuff said:


> Glad to see you post this Derick,
> *I thought you seemed disappointed when you were leaving,* but I guess it was just me. Now get back to work on your HAT sub.
> 
> New October meet thread coming soon.



*Nope!*
I was sad because *I had to leave,* I just wanted to stay there! 

but on the other side *2 little kids where waiting for my return! * 

OK, the I6SW has to wait a little bit for the L6s that will replace the old Zeus components.

I still need to post the pictures I took from the meet!

What was that link for the races at Devens? and the one for the SPL event at Milford?

Thanks for the macaroni and cheese salad! (O:

see you next time! (maybe we could get an audio store involved and have the meet at their parking lot?) Thoughts?


----------



## derickveliz

*Looking forward for next meet!*


----------



## asp87

That macaroni salad looks really yummy.


----------



## goodstuff

That's Dericks camera making it look good...it needed salt or more onions or something.


----------



## goodstuff

I'm going to try to make it to the stone church today to check it out.
I don't know what time or even if I'll make it today...just throwing this out there if anyone is around. I'll post up again when/if I head out.


----------



## chuyler1

My weekend project is now complete...took two weekends with all the staining and finishing...


----------



## goodstuff

Well how do they sound? Looking GREAT.


----------



## chuyler1

Compared to my previous speakers...tons more bass! On certain notes, you'd swear there was a subwoofer hidden somewhere. However they only go down to about 40-45hz so if you hammer them with electronic music you'll be missing some notes.

Imagine and sound stage is pleasant...but will get better as the drivers break in. They don't like being in the corners of the room. When I pull them out...they blow my mind...so when the wife is out, i'll bring them to the middle of the room for my listening sessions.

Still trying to get the polyfill just right. too much and they sound dull, not enough and they get boomy. Upright bass in jazz is a good way to dial it in. Some notes are perfect plucks...others resonate telling me to add fill.


----------



## derickveliz

Now we know where is the next meet LOL

(o:


----------



## goodstuff

derickveliz said:


> Now we know where is the next meet LOL
> 
> (o:


I was thinking the same thing. Working on that soon if anyone has more input let me know.


----------



## Hispls

goodstuff said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Working on that soon if anyone has more input let me know.


Car show in Milford, MA this Saturday evening 6pm at Toyota/Scion dealership. Within 20 miles or so of the meetup the last couple meets have been. I'll be there for sure and it costs nothing to just go and check out the show if you don't enter. I'd be delighted to see any of you guys there.

I have a new amp in, and a bunch of new subs to build up (doing a big re-build). Have a new box for my 18's, and a single 12" currently (that I swap in when I need cargo space).... Single 12" does mid 145's @ 39hz and is generally pretty linear at that tuning. Not sure what I'll show up with, it'll come down to time.

I was up working at my farm for the last meet or I'd have turned up for that.


----------



## derickveliz

Sounds good and/but only 50% chances of rain


----------



## Hispls

derickveliz said:


> Sounds good and/but only 50% chances of rain


Indeed. Will figure out if the show is rain or shine. Hope the weather report is just wrong, but there is a big storm coming up the coast this weekend.


----------



## goodstuff

Hispls said:


> Indeed. Will figure out if the show is rain or shine. Hope the weather report is just wrong, but there is a big storm coming up the coast this weekend.


I will have to bow out of that one, I have to stay home and be paranoid about the storm. That and I don't have any door speakers installed and my sub box isn't finished. I should have some time with the rain to work up another meet post. I know I said it already but post up or pm your ideas for the next meet and I will try to get them going.


----------



## Hispls

All the weekend norhteast shows were cancelled. Will post if they reschedule.


----------



## derickveliz

Hispls said:


> All the weekend norhteast shows were cancelled. Will post if they reschedule.


Yes please!

D.


----------



## Hispls

Very few northeast car shows left. 

18th of Sept. in Chicopee, MA (pretty central in the state IIRC)
Dreamz II Reality - Sept

This org has a "sound and style" format which judges looks and technical points of the install + SQ. Haven't been many participants in the past, but if a few DIY'ers show up it could be a fair turnout.

These shows are always a good time, hopefully a few of you guys can make it.


----------



## chuyler1

I think I've got something going on the 18th already.


----------



## derickveliz

Hispls said:


> Very few northeast car shows left.
> 
> 18th of Sept. in Chicopee, MA (pretty central in the state IIRC)
> Dreamz II Reality - Sept
> 
> This org has a "sound and style" format which judges looks and technical points of the install + SQ. Haven't been many participants in the past, but if a few DIY'ers show up it could be a fair turnout.
> 
> These shows are always a good time, hopefully a few of you guys can make it.


Chicopee is not too far away from home I'm going to try to make it, even if it's late afternoon.

Looking at Home - Dreamz II Reality Motorsports looks interesting and a must bring camera.

D.


----------



## goodstuff

Making a new thread now...Will link shortly.


----------



## goodstuff

ok was going to make a new thread with stone church as the location, but some people here are telling me there is no parking and it's generally not a good place to try to have a meet....let me know I don't have time for complete sentences or periods right now...working on my stereo every free minute, hence no post about new meet...please let me know your thoughts


----------



## Hispls

Last New England SPL show of the season tomorrow in Chicopee, MA. Should be some nice cars there, good looking and sounding.

newenglandspl.com for address and time.


----------



## asp87

After almost 10 months, I finally have a real false floor. No pics, but it's 1/2" plywood with the same carpet I used on the rest of the box. Came out pretty nice. Still gotta make a speaker grill though.


----------



## goodstuff

asp87 said:


> After almost 10 months, I finally have a real false floor. No pics, but it's 1/2" plywood with the same carpet I used on the rest of the box. Came out pretty nice. Still gotta make a speaker grill though.


don't get me started on time frames....man.....lol.


----------



## asp87

goodstuff said:


> don't get me started on time frames....man.....lol.


Hey at least the glass will take longer to set now that it's getting cooler


----------



## goodstuff

Drove out to the stone church. Well the parking in front really sucks. All kinds of no parking and such signs. But if you pass the stone church on your right and take your next right, just before you go under the bridge there is a parking lot on the left that could hold about 20 cars. I think this will be a fine spot. I will make a new meet post and pm everyone as soon as I have time. 
Shooting for Saturday October 8th at 1 pm.


----------



## derickveliz

You guys are not going to believe it... 

I got rid of my mids on the a-pillars, a have a 2 way active system that sounds much better than the last meet. But... soon will improve and the Mids will go back in action but down into the a-frame area...



I almost forgot, check out the spy cam pictures...


*Small foot print, not bad at all when I'm seating on the passenger's side!*












From Pilot's point of view:











Getting in the car...


----------



## goodstuff

Is that yellow thing going to be your sub box?


----------



## derickveliz

goodstuff said:


> Is that yellow thing going to be your sub box?


Yes!


----------



## goodstuff

derickveliz said:


> Yes!


First time looking, thought it was a gas can, lol. Then I wondered why it was shaped to fit the side of the dashboard.


----------



## derickveliz

Ok, some building pictures of the mini subbox:


----------



## goodstuff




----------



## goodstuff




----------



## Rustbucketgrl

On the way to Harlem to find roses ....anyone know where the Spanish part is????


----------



## goodstuff

Rustbucketgrl said:


> On the way to Harlem to find roses ....anyone know where the Spanish part is????


Right next to Hotel California.


----------



## derickveliz

goodstuff said:


>


That looks awesome goodstuff!

.


----------



## goodstuff

derickveliz said:


> That looks awesome goodstuff!
> 
> .


Thanks.
It's not as clean in person, but good enough for me for now.
Now I have to do it again on the other side.


----------



## derickveliz

goodstuff said:


> Thanks.
> It's not as clean in person, but good enough for me for now.
> Now I have to do it again on the other side.


Looks better than this!


----------



## thebigjimsho

Is that an aardvark?




j/k looks good...


----------



## derickveliz

thebigjimsho said:


> Is that an aardvark?
> 
> j/k looks good...




*I was wondering why the Pink Panther Track sounds so good!* 


Thanks (O:



.


----------



## asp87

Nice job both Derick and Mike!


----------



## derickveliz

Stop by just to say "Hi"


D.


----------



## goodstuff

derickveliz said:


> Stop by just to say "Hi"
> 
> 
> D.


Yo.

I have sound. Trying to tune. RTA program got ****ed up again. Trying to fight off suicide.


----------



## derickveliz

goodstuff said:


> Yo.
> 
> I have sound. Trying to tune. RTA program got ****ed up again. Trying to fight off suicide.


Looking at your signature... *"Move the tweeter and/or mid higher. Your ankles are deaf."*

You would be surprised to hear my car now... I still have tweeters up on the a-pillars but my Mids are now in the a-frame. 

*You just wouldn't believe it!*

Lets do a micro meet! before the hollidays, maybe at a Mall and then we can do some shopping!

(O:


----------



## goodstuff

derickveliz said:


> Looking at your signature... *"Move the tweeter and/or mid higher. Your ankles are deaf."*
> 
> You would be surprised to hear my car now... I still have tweeters up on the a-pillars but my Mids are now in the a-frame.
> 
> *You just wouldn't believe it!*
> 
> Lets do a micro meet! before the hollidays, maybe at a Mall and then we can do some shopping!
> 
> (O:


I might be up for that.


----------



## goodstuff

Dudes....I've been in Hibernation.
Trying to get a few tweeks done on the car. 
Would like to plan a meet for the spring.


----------



## asp87

Weird that you just posted today, Mike. You guys probably realized that I don't check in too often anymore but I happened to today. I'd be up for something in the spring.

My false floor is finally done. I just finished it a couple weeks ago. It's nice to have a trunk I can put stuff in again.


----------



## derickveliz

Hey last week was 61F. this morning I was reading -4F. not fair!

I hope spring comes fast!

.


----------



## derickveliz

asp87 said:


> Weird that you just posted today, Mike. You guys probably realized that I don't check in too often anymore but I happened to today. I'd be up for something in the spring.
> 
> My false floor is finally done. I just finished it a couple weeks ago. It's nice to have a trunk I can put stuff in again.


I still have to work on my false floor.

Today was 59F. what nice winter...

(o:


----------



## goodstuff

derickveliz said:


> I still have to work on my false floor.
> 
> Today was 59F. what nice winter...
> 
> (o:


I needed yesterday. That was great. Installed an Audison lrx5.1k.
It was packaged poorly and tossed around inside the box when shipped and I was concerned it wouldn't work so I wanted to test it a.s.a.p.
Seems to be fine. Too damn loud though, I can't seem to get everything balanced like I did with the jl amps I had. Already thinking of selling and trying a 500/5.


----------



## derickveliz

BUMP


----------



## goodstuff

derickveliz said:


> BUMP


I see....announcement coming soon.


----------



## derickveliz

Getting cold again!

.


----------



## drocpsu

derickveliz said:


> Getting cold again!
> 
> .


Not this week! 56 today.


----------



## derickveliz

drocpsu said:


> Not this week! 56 today.


6 inches of snow, I thought spring was around the corner.

D.


----------



## goodstuff

derickveliz said:


> 6 inches of snow, I thought spring was around the corner.
> 
> D.


It is.


----------



## derickveliz

Bump


----------



## goodstuff

Needs amp.


----------



## derickveliz

ok...


----------



## goodstuff

derickveliz said:


> ok...


No, I meant I need amp(s), lol. 
So I got some. 
Zapco 1000.4 and 350.2, false floor coming soon. 
Hopefully done for a while after this.
Going to get the dayton omni-mic setup when it's back in stock at parts express. Will do up a meet announcement soon.


----------



## derickveliz

goodstuff said:


> Zapco 1000.4 and 350.2, false floor coming soon.
> Will do up a meet announcement soon.


COOL!


----------



## goodstuff

derickveliz said:


> COOL!


Can't wait to hear your car. 
Especially that aardvark woofer box.


----------



## derickveliz

goodstuff said:


> Can't wait to hear your car.
> Especially that aardvark woofer box.


*You can't hear the aardvark box*, you can only feel it! jeje 

You R going to love it!

.


----------



## goodstuff

Thinking about starting a Group for the Northeast Meet People. 
What should we call it?


----------



## derickveliz

goodstuff said:


> Thinking about starting a Group for the Northeast Meet People.
> What should we call it?


The *"aardvark northeast team"* LOL

D.


----------



## derickveliz

Hey guys!
Today I met Adrian, (xdrixn) a DIYMA member from Boston area, we had a blast sharing our experiences with our systems, kind of like a Mini-meet. He didn't know about the northeast meets, I gave him the link, so he should be around, great guy, he also has a Pioneer P99 like mine!

It's getting warmer!

D.


----------



## goodstuff

derickveliz said:


> Hey guys!
> Today I met Adrian, (xdrixn) a DIYMA member from Boston area, we had a blast sharing our experiences with our systems, kind of like a Mini-meet. He didn't know about the northeast meets, I gave him the link, so he should be around, great guy, he also has a Pioneer P99 like mine!
> 
> It's getting warmer!
> 
> D.


I see he's running the boston 5750. I considered buying that at one point but had never heard it. Would be interested in seeing what that thing could do.


----------



## xdrixn

derickveliz said:


> Hey guys!
> Today I met Adrian, (xdrixn) a DIYMA member from Boston area, we had a blast sharing our experiences with our systems, kind of like a Mini-meet. He didn't know about the northeast meets, I gave him the link, so he should be around, great guy, he also has a Pioneer P99 like mine!
> 
> It's getting warmer!
> 
> D.


Yup, had a great time and I look forward to meeting y'all!

a


----------



## chuyler1

If you guys meet, be sure to send me a PM. I have been dormant on the audio boards for quite a while. My MS6 install hasn't changed a bit but it could use a new tune. I may be purchasing a '75 Mazda pickup truck that's been fully restored. Radio is all original, but I might try to sneak some audio bits under the seat and maybe speakers in the kicks if there is room. That means I'll be more active researching the latest trends.


----------



## goodstuff

chuyler1 said:


> If you guys meet, be sure to send me a PM. I have been dormant on the audio boards for quite a while. My MS6 install hasn't changed a bit but it could use a new tune. I may be purchasing a '75 Mazda pickup truck that's been fully restored. Radio is all original, but I might try to sneak some audio bits under the seat and maybe speakers in the kicks if there is room. That means I'll be more active researching the latest trends.


Will do. I always include you in the mass pm.


----------



## chuyler1

Thanks


----------



## derickveliz

xdrixn said:


> Yup, had a great time and I look forward to meeting y'all!
> 
> a



Adrian! remember I was going to attempt tuning using Pink noise and my ears according to these methods that I used (LINK1, LINK2)

*well... 


it really works! in a few words, I can say it gave my system a BOLD feeling! Bass is much better and I can crank the volume a little bit more with out distortion!

Stage height, width and depth was improved!

I get a better feeling of layers in my stage now!*



I can't wait to meet again, you'll be proud of me!

Moving 1 hour ahead so I can sleep less!

D.


----------



## goodstuff

Zapco amps came in today. Stuffed mlv in the rear deck and prepped for flocking my box. Worked on finishing tweeter pod mounts.... All while not getting laid and fighting with my girlfriend....
Oh well at least my stereo will put out/


----------



## derickveliz

goodstuff said:


> Zapco amps came in today.


*AWESOME!!!*

where did you get them?

D.


----------



## goodstuff

derickveliz said:


> *AWESOME!!!*
> 
> where did you get them?
> 
> D.


From chithead here on diyma. Raging in the garage last night, mice got in again. Spent like 2 hours cleaning up, not done yet. Fukin pissed. Did do a bit of work. 
Pics coming.


----------



## goodstuff




----------



## derickveliz

I really like your work-bench! how good is your stage? 6x9 look awesome! 

man they look sexy!

D.


----------



## goodstuff

derickveliz said:


> I really like your work-bench! how good is your stage? 6x9 look awesome!
> 
> man they look sexy!
> 
> D.


Thanks.
Yeah those are just some beater alpines I got for free. JL12W0 in a ****ed up ported box with rotten surround, and the amps and xover were from old stereos I had in the past. Sounds ok for what it is. I can crank it and hear it in the yard, so it's all I need.


----------



## xdrixn

I took a step back today and placed my tweets off axis and placed my mid-range down on the kickpanels. Can't say I'm crazy about...


----------



## derickveliz

xdrixn said:


> I took a step back today and placed my tweets off axis and placed my mid-range down on the kickpanels. Can't say I'm crazy about...


I had the same reaction first time.
Show a picture of your mids aimin.
did you check your pld's?
D.


----------



## derickveliz

xdrixn said:


> I took a step back today and placed my tweets off axis and placed my mid-range down on the kickpanels. Can't say I'm crazy about...


I've been thinking about your install, unfortunately you have 2 issues that you have to deal with,

1.- Your car sits you in a high position, and kick area is not quiet further forward if you know what I mean. But still if you measure your PLDs you will find some benefit going with the MIDs down there, besides think how I put mine, they are as far apart of each other, and completely off axis. (well sort off)

2.- I noticed you have your seat very close to the steering wheel, and you are at least over 5'8" tall (you are taller than me), to get most of your system relative to your PLDs you rather sit as far possible.

My 2 cts. for me now. 

Besides that I have to tell you that I manage to control and understand how Pioneer (p99) works Time Alignment, and I'm getting a super solid center image, it's impressive and feels magical! 

I need new tires though!


D.


----------



## xdrixn

Emailed ya


----------



## goodstuff

Not finished but running. Changed out the Zapco for the e2150. Liking the way it looks for once. Can't wait for false floor.


----------



## xdrixn

Nice!


----------



## chuyler1

So I purchased some new wheels. A restored Mazda REPU (Rotary Engine Pick Up). It's currently being shipped across the country. Not sure what I want to do as far as audio is concerned...but I'll have to do something. AM radio is nice and vintage...but that will get old after a few 1,000 miles. I might toss a sub under the seat and maybe build some kick panels with rotary themed grills. For the head, I may have to hide it or get creative since I don't want to hack anything up.


----------



## derickveliz

I like!


----------



## goodstuff

WOW. Awesome Chris.


----------



## Hispls

Got a new toy to show you guys whenever the 2012 meet happens....


----------



## goodstuff

Hispls said:


> Got a new toy to show you guys whenever the 2012 meet happens....


Uh oh...it was loud before....now you got crown amp...i'll bring my earplugs.


----------



## Hispls

One of those things I always wanted and one came up at a price I couldn't refuse.

I got a big score this winter at a DB Drag so I'm kind of shooting for something that just sounds good this year and not going all out loud. 90% sure I'll be running 3 12's most of this year.

Those Zapco amps you picked up look pretty sweet.


----------



## goodstuff

Hispls said:


> One of those things I always wanted and one came up at a price I couldn't refuse.
> 
> I got a big score this winter at a DB Drag so I'm kind of shooting for something that just sounds good this year and not going all out loud. 90% sure I'll be running 3 12's most of this year.
> 
> Those Zapco amps you picked up look pretty sweet.


Thanks. The smaller one is already for sale. It's too much for my tweeters.
I'd rather sell it than let it sit around for years. I went back to the JL audio e series, but only a two channel for the highs instead of the six channel I had for mids and bass. After I heard what the mids and bass were capable of with more power I couldn't go back.


----------



## Hispls

goodstuff said:


> Thanks. The smaller one is already for sale. It's too much for my tweeters.
> I'd rather sell it than let it sit around for years. I went back to the JL audio e series, but only a two channel for the highs instead of the six channel I had for mids and bass. After I heard what the mids and bass were capable of with more power I couldn't go back.


Always hard to step down in power.....

So when is this year's meet? Any chance we can get it a little farther east? That other place was in the arse end of nowhere.


----------



## goodstuff

Hispls said:


> Always hard to step down in power.....
> 
> So when is this year's meet? Any chance we can get it a little farther east? That other place was in the arse end of nowhere.


Throw out when and where you want it...that goes for everyone else as well.
The site near the stone church in West Boylston would work...but it's not that much further east than Oakham. 
I think I need another month to get this setup really dialed in.


----------



## derickveliz

Hispls said:


> Always hard to step down in power.....
> 
> So when is this year's meet?  Any chance we can get it a little farther east? That other place was in the arse end of nowhere.


1 (one) meet? many I hope!

I drive there once a week... I live further west though! in the middle of nowhere 

Please share any ideas and suggestions! 










.


----------



## derickveliz

FYI I have some stuff downstairs in my closet that...

*some day I'll put them for sale*. I have 3 amps, 3 Kicker 10" solo baric, an IDQ12, a 10 Bachuka, etc.


----------



## derickveliz

Hispls said:


> I got a big score this winter at a DB Drag so I'm kind of shooting for something that just sounds good this year and not going all out loud. 90% sure I'll be running 3 12's most of this year.


So what kind of music do you play at SPL competitions, just wonder my system would shock under such of event.

How does the song "Spanish Harlem" from Rebecca Pidgeon in the CD of Focal JMLab Demo Disc 1 track 11... plays in an SPL system? just curious... (O:

D.


----------



## goodstuff

derickveliz said:


> FYI I have some stuff downstairs in my closet that...
> 
> I have 3 amps, 3 Kicker 10" solo baric, an IDQ12, *a 10 Bachuka, etc.
> *


Wtf is a 10 Bachuka?

Oh and P.S -- 
Can I get some input on the location of the next meet dudes?
I'm calling it at the stone church in West Boylston in a few 
days unless you guys have a better idea.


----------



## derickveliz

goodstuff said:


> Wtf is a 10 Bachuka?


sorry it's Bazooka but I make fun of the name.










.


----------



## derickveliz

goodstuff said:


> Wtf is a 10 Bachuka?
> 
> Oh and P.S --
> Can I get some input on the location of the next meet dudes?
> I'm calling it at the stone church in West Boylston in a few
> days unless you guys have a better idea.


Any suggestions? 

Where is everybody coming from?

.


----------



## derickveliz

goodstuff said:


> Wtf is a 10 Bachuka?
> 
> Oh and P.S --
> Can I get some input on the location of the next meet dudes?
> I'm calling it at the stone church in West Boylston in a few
> days unless you guys have a better idea.


Any suggestions? 

Where is everybody coming from?

.


----------



## goodstuff

****....exhaust...car is down for a ****ing week waiting on exhaust parts....had ordered parts...already waited a week driving a fart cannonmobile....tore it apart sunday....all day...today went back to the store swapped a gasket...then they figured out it had ca emmissons wrong resonator ****kkkkkkkkmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..............................


----------



## derickveliz

goodstuff, you need to get more good stuff! LOL,

I'm sorry to hear that, it's a bummer.

)O:


----------



## chuyler1

I've been poking around my new wheels the past week. Something I didn't notice in the appraisal photos and the seller failed to mention was that it was never inspected. There was no inspection sticker. No biggie right? It is a classic truck. Wrong.

The previous owner did an immaculate job restoring the body of the truck but he failed to address the little details like operational turn signals and a working horn. I've been fiddling with old relays and bad wiring for the past week and now I think it's finally ready for inspection.

I still have a lot more to do though, the radio isn't plugged in and there isn't even a speaker in the dash. I know it's only AM but I would like to have it working. Same goes for the heater. Not a big issue for a guy in SoCal but up here in NH there will be beautiful spring and fall days where I'll want to take the truck but I'll need the heater to stay warm.

My friend took a few great photos the other day...










I've been trying to blog all the progress I'm making with the truck...
Rotary Power


----------



## goodstuff

got the exhaust fixed....now it's throwing a cel....looks like the cat....ready to get violent.


----------



## chuyler1

black electrical tape is your friend.

Cats are expensive...but check the warranty. Emmissions related parts are usually covered under a very extended warranty separate from everything else.


----------



## goodstuff

chuyler1 said:


> black electrical tape is your friend.
> 
> Cats are expensive...but check the warranty. Emmissions related parts are usually covered under a very extended warranty separate from everything else.


My friend owns the same exact car. He just had his cats replaced for free since mass is a carb state and these are pzev vehicles. Looking into that now. I despise dealerships however and I am very afraid of getting screwed over and or having my stereo ****ed with. Granted I can take out or hide 80% of it. 
I just don't like it.


----------



## asp87

I haven't fallen off the face of the earth completely. I'm in, if something is going to happen again this year.


----------



## derickveliz

asp87 said:


> I haven't fallen off the face of the earth completely. I'm in, if something is going to happen again this year.


*I'm sure goodstuff will announce the first meet!*

Any more suggestions? where is everybody coming from?

(O:


----------



## TwoDrink

I would be there, coming from RI/MA line. Hopefully with my stereo somewhat done in (a couple weeks, and several drinks from now).


----------



## TwoDrink

I would be there, coming from RI/MA line. Hopefully with my stereo somewhat done in (a couple weeks, and several drinks from now).


----------



## xdrixn

Newtonville. I have a lot of home brew that needs to be drank.


----------



## goodstuff

I will try and come up with something today.

EDIT: Scouting locations in Sudbury and Assabet. 

Stone Church in West Boylston is still available as well.


----------



## derickveliz

goodstuff said:


> I will try and come up with something today.
> 
> EDIT: Scouting locations in Sudbury and Assabet.
> 
> Stone Church in West Boylston is still available as well.


So lets try to put these on the map, GS do you have more info on the other sites?


----------



## goodstuff

derickveliz said:


> So lets try to put these on the map, GS do you have more info on the other sites?


No not yet. I would have gone yesterday but couldn't leave work early enough. I'll put up the gps in a while.


----------



## goodstuff

I'll make another post when I figure out the location but just fyi looking at: 

Saturday May 12th at 1 P.M
Sunday May 13th at 1 P.M
Saturday May19th at 1 P.M
Sunday May 20th at 1 P.M 
Saturday May 26th at 1 P.M
Sunday May 27th at 1 P.M


I will put up a poll for the date and time once I figure out the location and pm everyone. 
Then we can have the most attendance possible.
I'm sure we can have a second meet in the summer/fall.


----------



## chuyler1

Yeah, that days a no-go for me. I'm having my Mazda club friends over for a cleaning/installing meet.


----------



## derickveliz

chuyler1 said:


> Yeah, that days a no-go for me. I'm having my Mazda club friends over for a cleaning/installing meet.


Where?

combine? maybe not....?

.


----------



## chuyler1

Londonderry, NH. It's probably a drive for some of you guys. In the afternoon we're going to check out the local ******* 1/4-mi race track down the street. I've never been so it should be interesting.


----------



## derickveliz

chuyler1 said:


> Londonderry, NH. It's probably a drive for some of you guys. In the afternoon we're going to check out the local ******* 1/4-mi race track down the street. I've never been so it should be interesting.


it's about 2 hour drive 200 mile round trip for me. You know my Yaris makes 42 MPG

Sounds like fun! how many are you meeting?

.


----------



## chuyler1

Well, typical attendance is usually around 10-20 guys, but the meet is usually hosted by someone else who lives in West Bridgewater, MA. He can't do it this year so I volunteered my place. Since it's more of a drive for some (and less of a drive for others) I think we'll be lucky to get 10 guys.

Here is the thread:
NEPOC Spring Cleaning Meet - May 20th

I'll have the hoses hooked up for people to wash and detail their cars, and I'll have the two garage bays open for anyone looking to install a few parts. Typical meets have people installing springs/struts, brakes, intakes, exhaust, etc. At one of the first meets back in 2004, we installed about 6 pairs of lowering springs on Protege5s. A few years ago, I built a fiberglass subwoofer box over the course of the day for a friend. Some guys don't have a garage to work in so they'll come with tons of stuff to do, and we all help out to get it done. 










I'm sure we could make room for a Yaris. My neighbors aren't uber-close so listening to music shouldn't be a problem...but non-stop rap music at window rattling levels wouldn't make me the favorite. If you guys decide to come, I'd ask you to keep it at a reasonable volume. 










Maybe someone could spend a few minutes tuning my Mazdaspeed6 while I play "host".


----------



## goodstuff

I'll make another post when I figure out the location but just fyi looking at: 

Saturday May 12th at 1 P.M
Sunday May 13th at 1 P.M
Saturday May19th at 1 P.M
Sunday May 20th at 1 P.M 
Saturday May 26th at 1 P.M
Sunday May 27th at 1 P.M


I will put up a poll for the date and time once I figure out the location and pm everyone. 
Then we can have the most attendance possible.
I'm sure we can have a second meet in the summer/fall.


----------



## xdrixn

pardon the off topic but does anyone know of a shop within 1 hour of boston that has a oscope?

thanks gentleman


----------



## goodstuff

Sudbury is out. Football field is too close to parking lot. 
I am feeling Assabet is going to not have enough parking, there are about 10 spaces. 
Still looking.

Edit: Feeling the stone church parking lot...................I wish I had more time to scout.


----------



## derickveliz

xdrixn said:


> pardon the off topic but does anyone know of a shop within 1 hour of boston that has a oscope?
> 
> thanks gentleman



I have one! (well I have to give it back soon) but I don't know how it works.

Do you?


----------



## xdrixn

derickveliz said:


> I have one! (well I have to give it back soon) but I don't know how it works.
> 
> Do you?


no, how hard can it be?:laugh:


----------



## goodstuff

Here's the new announcement. 
Please post in the new thread or pm me.
This thread is now dunzo.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...northeast-meet-spring-2012-date-tba-poll.html

Thanks.


----------



## xdrixn

I'll bring the beer. I chose the 19th but i'm flexable. The 12 would be great since my mother in law will be here. Ha!


----------



## derickveliz

goodstuff said:


> I'll make another post when I figure out the location but just fyi looking at:
> 
> Saturday May 12th at 1 P.M
> Sunday May 13th at 1 P.M
> Saturday May19th at 1 P.M
> Sunday May 20th at 1 P.M
> *Saturday May 26th at 1 P.M*
> Sunday May 27th at 1 P.M
> 
> I will put up a poll for the date and time once I figure out the location and pm everyone.
> Then we can have the most attendance possible.
> I'm sure we can have a second meet in the summer/fall.



*Bump for the new meet here is the *LINK

Thanks Goodstuff!

.


----------



## xdrixn

Any chance y'all would up for another meet before the dreaded winter?


----------



## goodstuff

xdrixn said:


> Any chance y'all would up for another meet before the dreaded winter?



Early October? I'm very busy right now. Last meet attendance was weak sauce. Maybe if it's done far enough in advance it will be better? 
I don't think I put the announcement up on caco or ca.com last time, just diyma. Maybe that was part of it.


----------



## derickveliz

goodstuff said:


> Early October? I'm very busy right now. Last meet attendance was weak sauce. Maybe if it's done far enough in advance it will be better?
> I don't think I put the announcement up on caco or ca.com last time, just diyma. Maybe that was part of it.


*
Attendance was weak sauce but meet was great!*

@ xdrixn... any updates on your system? we can do a mini meet in Acton area any time!

I'm trying to put another i6SW woofer (like one isn't enough jeje) just for fun/experimenting.



D.


----------



## xdrixn

derickveliz said:


> *
> Attendance was weak sauce but meet was great!*
> 
> @ xdrixn... any updates on your system? we can do a mini meet in Acton area any time!
> 
> I'm trying to put another i6SW woofer (like one isn't enough jeje) just for fun/experimenting.
> 
> 
> 
> D.


d, I'd like that. I can meet after work anytime say after 2 ish. I made a bracket for my morels to put them on the exterior side of my door panels. That made a happy difference. I would just love another pair/s of ears.


----------



## derickveliz

xdrixn said:


> d, I'd like that. I can meet after work anytime say after 2 ish. I made a bracket for my morels to put them on the exterior side of my door panels. That made a happy difference. I would just love another pair/s of ears.


Maybe next week, same place in West Acton? I'll let you know what day I'm around.

I've seen you playing with a MS8? 

P99 needs no MS8 !

D.


----------



## Hispls

I don't know why you guys refuse to go to one of the existing audio shows in the state. There's one or two every weekend that already has a gang of enthusiasts there.


----------



## goodstuff

Hispls said:


> I don't know why you guys refuse to go to one of the existing audio shows in the state. There's one or two every weekend that already has a gang of enthusiasts there.


Aren't they all just SPL? I look all the time for shows that are geared toward sq. Maybe I am looking in the wrong place?


----------



## Hispls

goodstuff said:


> Aren't they all just SPL? I look all the time for shows that are geared toward sq. Maybe I am looking in the wrong place?


Newengland SPL has tried to do SQ format and only has a couple people interested. He would run the fromat if people wanted to show up and enter.

In general there's ALL levels and facets of enthusiasts there, and even a lot of the SPL guys would appreciate the sort of builds I saw in Rutland when I went to the DIYMA meetup.


----------



## derickveliz

How can we contact "Newengland SPL" about it I would like to get more involved.

The last 2 shows I couldn't make it wonder why? lol . 

Same with this big show in PA this month (that goodstuff is going, I'm so sad I can't go) I've been specially invited, but I can't my sister is getting married, and Team Hybrids wants me to go to Canada and compete.

My car is not a car show, it's a every day commuter that sounds good, I've been working on a presentation page so for looks like this:










.


----------



## Hispls

Should be a contact email on newenglandspl.com website. Steve usually replies in a couple days.

Like I said, at least planning around one of them, if only 3 or 4 people from this site showed up you'd still have 20+ other enthusiasts and spectators.


----------



## derickveliz

Hispls said:


> Should be a contact email on newenglandspl.com website. Steve usually replies in a couple days.
> 
> Like I said, at least planning around one of them, if only 3 or 4 people from this site showed up you'd still have 20+ other enthusiasts and spectators.


*I sent Steve an e-mail.

will let you know*

@ goodstuff hope to see you Monday evening!

@ xdrixn hope to see you next week!

D.


----------



## TwoDrink

I just left the show in New Bedford. I had emailed Steve earlier in the week and knew there would be no sq contest but just wanted to check it out. Steve took some time with me and just as HiSPL said he is just looking for some competitors to support that aspect of the show. I have to say he seems to be a real nice guy looking for input and willing to listen.


----------



## derickveliz

*CONGRATULATIONS!!! @ GOODSTUFF....

He got 2nd place in IASCA pro am division!*

Awesome my friend.


----------



## goodstuff

derickveliz said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS!!! @ GOODSTUFF....
> 
> He got 2nd place in IASCA pro am division!*
> 
> Awesome my friend.


Thanks I guess. Doesn't mean a lot to me.


----------



## BowDown

Congrats man.


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> Congrats man.


Congrats yourself, you deserved first no doubt.


----------



## BowDown

goodstuff said:


> Congrats yourself, you deserved first no doubt.


Work on better aiming of those tweets, and push the seat back and you'll be on my heals.


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> Work on better aiming of those tweets, and push the seat back and you'll be on my heals.


Already have a friend lined up to do the seat welding in a month. Have some ideas for the tweets. Are you going to the "IASCA NY SQ event... Mid winter" event? I will have to try and redeem myself if so.


----------



## BowDown

Ya I will be there. The event is only about 45min from my house. I try to make all the Syracuse Customs events.


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> Ya I will be there. The event is only about 45min from my house. I try to make all the Syracuse Customs events.


Wow. Watched the video on their website and Roxul seems like a decent product. Don't know why more people don't use it.


----------



## derickveliz

goodstuff said:


> Already have a friend lined up to do the seat welding in a month. Have some ideas for the tweets. Are you going to the "IASCA NY SQ event... Mid winter" event? I will have to try and redeem myself if so.


Let me know with more details, *I would like to go!*

I don't have rails to get my seat further back though.

.


----------



## Hispls

In similar news, both New England SPL and Team Northeast SPL guys are expressing interest in getting SQ format going, but they will need some interested competitors.

People who want New England events should unite behind one of the local orgs and we can get some really good shows going.


----------



## derickveliz

*I'm sure Goodstuff and my self* will step forward, just let us know how can we help. (or what to do and when)

.


----------



## Hispls

derickveliz said:


> *I'm sure Goodstuff and my self* will step forward, just let us know how can we help. (or what to do and when)
> 
> .


Hit up Steve here : [email protected] 

He does the most shows in Massachusetts. A few shows have had SQ formats but without much of a turnout. A couple guys that used to be big into the SLAP shows and a random guy or two. 

I think if he could get some ideas for what people would show up for and a few interested people that would attend some events he would run the format next season.

Team Northeast has more action in upstate NY, but they also talked about getting SQ formats going. I'm not really sure who the go-to guy would be there, but I think it would be better for upstate NY guys to hit them up since that's their core.


----------



## derickveliz

*Me and xdrixn met on Tuesday, xdrixn Thanks for Lunch my friend!
*

We had great time, I like your system much better now with the mids down in the kick area, sounds fantastic! and I'm glad you are not using the MS-8! we still need to meet again for some more intense testing, maybe at my house if you are willing to do the hike going west! 

*I believe that now we have 4 good SQ cars* (goodstuff, asp87, xdrixn and my self) *in New-England*, like goodstuff mentioned once that we should be the DIYMA TEAM! ANY...body else would like to join us?

.


----------

